

The 10000 Domino Computer - throwaway2048
http://manchestersciencefestival.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/warning-domino-testing-in-progress.html

======
throwaway2048
Here is a Youtube video of the event

[http://youtu.be/OpLU__bhu2w](http://youtu.be/OpLU__bhu2w)

